# New Girl From MI



## kennedy244 (Jan 26, 2010)

:welcomesign: to archery talk


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

great..... nice to have some ladies join the sport.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome to AT! Whitmore Lake, Michigan here. :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* GETLOSTiNPiNK. Have fun here.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome from the Flint area!!


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Welcome*

:wav::welcomesign::RockOn::band::welcome:


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

*Welcome fellow michigander*

Welcome from Flushing Mi. I have family with a 2500 acre farm just outside of Ionia Mi not far from ya. Excellent area. Great to have ya on board.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome! Lenawee County here


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome...this is a great place and resource


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

*Welcome to AT*

Congrats for joining. You will like this crew.


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

:welcomesign: glade to have ya


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*welcome*

welcome.....i am in the NW Grand Rapids area (walker)... I run an archery league at my church twice a year winter and fall league let me know if you what more information.


----------



## dcgameslayer (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to AT it is a great site.:cheers:


----------



## Loyal Assassin (Dec 29, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to at


----------



## whenson (Aug 24, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from pa


----------

